# 180 gallon set up... questions.



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

HI, I have a 180 coming to me in about 2 weeks... I am planning on getting two aqua 500 power filters, a underground filter plus a power head. Is this enough filtration? Right now I have 3 red's ranging from 6-8 inches in a 75. I am planning on adding 4 more of that size. I know I could go up to around 9 for the 1 fish per 20 gallon rule but I don't want it to get to crowded so 1 fish per 25 gallons sounds alittle better to me. I want there to be plenty of room for them. What do you think on the filtration?? thanks. Jake


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Should be, you want your tank to turn over around 9 - 10 times a day. So see if its enuff :smile:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't think you want an undergravel filter.....that will become a pain having to clean and all. Plus you got piranhas in there and they would be big enough to take a chunk out of your arm. For extra filtration you should get a powerhead or two.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How many gph do the AC 500's do? I dont think that will be enough filtration.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a 180gallon glass. and i have 2 ac 500's on it and an ac 300. the tank is always clean. i do a watter change once a week to keep the tank fresh.







i think you'll be ok. not that it matters but is your tank glass? and whos it made by? i got my 180gal from aquarium services and its made by Miracles Aquraiums and i coundt be happier with it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it should be good man. post pics of your aquarium. heres my 180gal for those who havent seen it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

and my filter set up.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

The tank is made by all glass. I'll get some pictures up of it as soon as everything is set up right.... One more question, like I said I have three 6-8 inch red's right now. I want to put the new 180 in the same spot as my 75 is currently in. This is all gonna take some time to do on that day. I am planning on putting all the water from the 75 into the 180 to make the water more fish ready. What do you think I should do with the 3 p's while I am switching this all over? Will they each be ok in there own 5 gallon bucket for about an hour or so? Or should I add oxygen tabs? Plus I want to get 4 more tank mates for them, I have a place where I can get ones of the same size so that isn't a problem but adding them the next day won't be a problem right? Going to pick more fish up and setting up the tank all in one day would be alot but if I have to get them all in on the same day I will do it.... thanks Jake


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Buy a good size tupperware bin for each fish and fill them half way with old tank water to keep them in while you change, dont fill them too full you will break the bins.

that will help you transfer the water as well. make sure to use as much of the stuff from the old tank as possible which will help get the new tank cycled fast,

put your filters on your current tank with the ones on it now to help get bacteria to start growing on them too, then put all of them on the new tank for a month to help the cycle

wait a month for adding new fish so the bacteria can catch up.

I would go with 8 reds at most in there, others have done more and less, I just feel that is a good number

for filtration if you plan to have 8 reds you may want more filtration, what is the gph rating on ac500s now anyway?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

The GPH on the AC500's is 428 gph... I think I am also gonna put a Aqua clear powerhead on too. I thought model 901 it says it does 935 gph.... This should be enough filtration for 7 or 8 p's in a 180 I would think?? Added up that comes to almost 1800 gph. That is ten times an hour. Thats right where it should be correct? Also thanks for all the ideas on transfering all my fish and equipment over... This is a great place to learn a ton of stuff on piranhas and makes it alot funner to talk to people about them. Thanks again!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

powerheads dont count as filtratation, 900gph is quite strong make sure you can adjust it down with a nozzle or valve of some type, most powerheads come with an adjuster, just make sure yours does,

I really suggest buying a Rio water pump instead, Like the Rio 1700, its adjustable and is $25.99 HERE

and use it as a powerhead


----------

